# Macbook VS Acer



## goldwine (30 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous!
J'aurais besoin de vos conseils concernant l'achat d'un portable. J'avais depuis plus de cinq ans des PC, mais suite aux plantages à répétitions et escroqueries en terme de garantie, je voudrais passer sous Mac, macbook noir plus précisémment. Pourtant le dernier né d'Acer m'attire. http://www.acer.com/gemstoneblue/fra/

Je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez. Merci​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Ben ça reste un Acer   
En faite, ce n'est pas tant la machine en soit qui pose problème (bien que...) mais c'est surtout Vista qui en cause un, et pas un petit  

Redéfinis bien les objectifs et tes attentes concernant ton prochain portable et tu trouvera la réponse...

Il ne faut pas voir les performances que sur le papier, Mac, et c'est pourquoi j'ai un macbook, possède une interaction entre le soft et le hard, que ne possède pas un pc sous windows type Acer.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2008)

bienvenue 
Sans même pas regarder le acer

la difference est très très simple

dans un cas :  OS X +windows en option

dans l'autre : windows point barre


----------



## goldwine (30 Mars 2008)

D'accord. Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation, c'est surtout le caractère multimédia du Acer qui me plaisait...​


----------



## goldwine (30 Mars 2008)

Au risque de m'attirer les foudres de la modération, je passe sur un tout autre pbl, à savoir le transfert des musiques d'un iPod configuré sous PC sur un Mac. J'ai environ 5000 morceaux, qui se trouvaient sur mon PC (qui a grillé) et que je ne tiens pas à perdre.
Commet faire?
Merci!​


----------



## David_b (30 Mars 2008)

goldwine a dit:


> Au risque de m'attirer les foudres de la modération, je passe sur un tout autre pbl, à savoir le transfert des musiques d'un iPod configuré sous PC sur un Mac. J'ai environ 5000 morceaux, qui se trouvaient sur mon PC (qui a grillé) et que je ne tiens pas à perdre.
> Commet faire?
> Merci!​



faire une recherche


----------



## .Spirit (30 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ben ça reste un Acer
> En faite, ce n'est pas tant la machine en soit qui pose problème (bien que...) mais c'est surtout Vista qui en cause un, et pas un petit
> 
> Redéfinis bien les objectifs et tes attentes concernant ton prochain portable et tu trouvera la réponse...
> ...




Vista, même s'il est un point à ne pas négliger dans l'achat de la machine, n'est pas pour moi le premier argumet pour acheter un Mac.
Là, je dois dire que quand j'ai vu le titre du sujet (Apple vs Acer... en gros), la question n'a pas à se poser pour moi. Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre topic: tapez "SAV acer" sur google, vous aurez la réponse.
Maintenant, pour le côté multimédia... Frontrow permet de lire sa bibliothèque iTunes, ses vidéos... il est très bien, attention à prendre la télécommande Apple Remote, qui pour moi est indispensable en utilisation multimédia.
Et... j'allais dire autre chose, ça m'a échappé. Je reposte si je sais


----------



## DiscoDancer (30 Mars 2008)

Je vais te répondre franchement :

En ce moment j'ai un Acer, et je dois te dire que cette marque m'a plutôt fais bonne impression. Mais un beau jour, j'ai regardé un Macbook de plus prés et bah il n'y a pas photo.

Maintenant passont au Software, Vista pour moi est un beau raté. Il n'est pas super stable, etc. En ce moment je montait un film avec Windows Movie Maker et je peux te dire que ce n'est pas rien (^^), t'as interet à avoir enregistrer souvent ton travail car cela rique d'être un carnage.

Aprés il faut savoir si un 13.3 pouces va te suffir, car il y a quand même un différence avec le 15.4 ! Au pire tu achete, un moniteur externe si tu te sers de ta machine en fixe

Ceci n'est que mon simple avis, en tout cas moi, dès que j'ai ma confirmation pour la 1ere S, j'achete direct mon Macbook !!!

En esperant t'avoir aider


----------



## DiscoDancer (30 Mars 2008)

Double Post


----------



## goldwine (30 Mars 2008)

Ok merci pour vos conseils! Je pense que je vais opter pour un Macbook..​


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mars 2008)

goldwine a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos conseils! Je pense que je vais opter pour un Macbook..​



C'était évident......


----------



## G3finder (30 Mars 2008)

godsavethequeen a dit:


> Ceci n'est que mon simple avis, en tout cas moi, dès que j'ai ma confirmation pour la 1ere S, j'achète direct mon Macbook !!!



et si tu redoubles??? tu auras un pc sous windows millenium????

vite que le conseil de classe du 3ème trimestre te valide ton entrée en 1ère S... le macbook ne va plus te quitter!!!:rateau:

pour revenir à la question!
le acer est fort en chocolat technologique mais bon.... autant auparavant je t'aurai dit c'est celui qui a la plus grosse qui est le meilleur... désormais je serai plus pour la qualité, le design, le style épuré des MAC ....
qui a dit poussée de fièvre??? mdr

non y a plus photos selon moi, Mac is really back


----------



## bookbook (31 Mars 2008)

Simple curiosité : pourquoi un sujet sur les ordinateurs portables, se retrouve dans la section "Mac de Bureau" ?

Sinon pour répondre au sujet... heu... Faut vraiment répondre quand la réponse est évidente ?:rateau: 
Je connais 2 personnes qui possèdent des Acer. Elles le regrettent toutes les 2 (qualité du matériel, compétence du SAV...).


----------

